# Target Rich Environment



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Launching this weekend - MIRV on a single target or multiple single targets to engage instead... The mind boggles.... Choices oh so many choices.

DUCK!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

:s :s 

Wake me when something happens...


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Duck

Duck

Goose!!

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/41500/41679Ye2D_w.jpg


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

What more Swisher Sweets what flavors this time Peach, Honey or Tequila flavored.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Sour apple!


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

Oooh! Mango or Pina Colada Phillies.

I kid, I dont mock the Cabal anymore after what they did to me


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Go get'em:gn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

more rockets on the way...


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> What more Swisher Sweets what flavors this time Peach, Honey or Tequila flavored.


mmmm.....Tequila....:r


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Strawberry phillies blunt... can't beat it with a lil age on it


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad I was abused this week, they cant possible have anymore of that laying around, hopefully the Cabal(S) will be sending out some more tasty items!!!

:z


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Look out! I saw him loading up...


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Never even noticed the Skype Cabal before but the avitar is just plain excellent. 

Mad's Spy vs Spy was one of my absolute favs way back when.

Those guys were so lovably incompetent, always blowing each other up!  Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Rockets fueled and launching!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

minor threat detected...


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

A little bird told me


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

lit'l firecrackers spotted on radar


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Uh Oh....What will it be...Phillies or Swishers....:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The gorillas are restless!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Uh Oh....What will it be...Phillies or Swishers....:r


:r :r Maybe they decided to spring for Backwoods this time.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Who is this "Skype Cabel" anyway?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Who is this "Skype Cabel" anyway?


If someone told you that would take the fun out of it.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> :r :r Maybe they decided to spring for Backwoods this time.


 Who knows.....Could be they get in the holiday spirit and ordered some Thompson's this time around!!!:r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The Professor said:


> :r :r Maybe they decided to spring for Backwoods this time.


Could be worse! They could be sending out Don Kiki stuff!?!u :r


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

hollywood said:


> Could be worse! They could be sending out Don Kiki stuff!?!u :r


hahah I am sure you were refering to me, Actually Don Kiki makes some fine blends and has some well rated cigars. If you age some of the reds and greens they are nice smokes. Comparing a Kiki to a Backwoods is like saying a lexus is the same as an accord. I am not saying Kiki is high dollar smoke but its a nice goto... :2


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Never even noticed the Skype Cabal before but the avitar is just plain excellent.
> 
> Mad's Spy vs Spy was one of my absolute favs way back when.
> 
> Those guys were so lovably incompetent, always blowing each other up!  Thanks for the memories!


The guy who created those was Antonio Prohias, a Cuban gentleman who had been a cartoonist in Cuba.

He lived in Miami and also drew for a local weekly. I don't know if he's still with us; but he certainly was a treasure.


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

o 


:r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Who is this "Skype Cabel" anyway?


Shhhh..... remain silent, and in the shadows, do not mention "those that shall not be named" lest you incur their wrath. Be a fly on the wall and witnesseth their destruction, wreaked upon those that dare mock them.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Shhhh..... remain silent, and in the shadows, do not mention "those that shall not be named" lest you incur their wrath. Be a fly on the wall and witnesseth their destruction, wreaked upon those that dare mock them.


No worries here man...I'm like Switzerland!


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

ho hum!


----------



## Skype Cabal (Nov 7, 2006)

Fire Mission Completed


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I still say :s


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

dunng said:


> I still say :s


just asking for a bomb aren't we!? :sl


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

hollywood said:


> just asking for a bomb aren't we!? :sl


No... just no pics to properly evaluate the damage...


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

Keep up the good work SC, and a Merry Christmas to you.
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

No pics....no damage, must be shootin blanks...:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Skype Cabal said:


> Excellent. Enjoy! Not zorro on this case = Me.


BTW- I am Not Zorro either


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

dunng said:


> No... just no pics to properly evaluate the damage...


I'm working on it!! This caught me totally off-guard and unprepared! I very sorry, I don't take this lightly! :sl When I get home (still at work) it is priority #1 to display the carnage!!

Humbly & Respectfully,
VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> No pics....no damage, must be shootin blanks...:r


:r


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. I'm not very good w/ the pics and converting and the whaaaa!!! But here they are! (I hope) 3 packages and one w/ the 'note' from Skype Cabal!!

A) Monte Cristo Petit Tubos, Partagas torp. El Original by El Rey Del Tabaco, La Gloria Cubana torp., and Padilla Limitado Edicion Especial '06 (plus a clue...)

B) Guantanamera Cristales, Partagas corona, Fonseca, Bolivar pc?, and La Corona Panatela X2 (plus a clue...)

C) 5 Vegas 'A', RP Vintage '92, Bolivar CJ '05, La Corona Pan., & a Jose L. Piedra Cremas. This one came w/ the note from the mighty 'Skype Cabal'!!

*To the Skype Cabal I pledge my Loyalty, Trust, and Thanks!!*!!

VinnDog :dr


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is the note that came w/ package C. The 'clues' that I got from package A and B could be false. I'm not sure if something was done intentionally or not. These guys (or girls) or good. Perhaps too good...

Whatever or whoever you are, anytime or day, just say the word.

God Bless,
VinnDog

ps Rhe last pic is my son Max and his crew. He's the toe head in front.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow looks like the Cabal stepped it up this time, nice work guys!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

It does appear they are escalating their attacks...


----------

